# Convert Radiant Floor system designed for UK to US?



## jolieg (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello-

I am trying to install a UK 240/50 resistance floor heating wire kit in a 220/60 American electrical setting. I don't foresee the difference in voltage being an issue with the wire, however perhaps the cycle (HZ) difference might affect the thermostat? I wanted to check here to see if anyone had any insight in to this conversion. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Cheers, Jolie.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

jolieg said:


> Hello-
> 
> I am trying to install a UK 240/50 resistance floor heating wire kit in a 220/60 American electrical setting. I don't foresee the difference in voltage being an issue with the wire, however perhaps the cycle (HZ) difference might affect the thermostat? I wanted to check here to see if anyone had any insight in to this conversion. Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers, Jolie.


From what am I reading, you are installing a UK kit, in a place in the US?
Why not just purchase a new US kit? 
I know that motors and transformers don't work so well if hooked up to the wrong HZ. I 'believe', electrical resistance heat may be okay.
I would be concerned about the electronic thermostat working properly


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Is the equipment listed by a NRTL that your AHJ recognizes ?


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

jolieg said:


> Hello-
> 
> I am trying to install a UK 240/50 resistance floor heating wire kit in a 220/60 American electrical setting. I don't foresee the difference in voltage being an issue with the wire, however perhaps the cycle (HZ) difference might affect the thermostat? I wanted to check here to see if anyone had any insight in to this conversion. Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers, Jolie.


TRICK QUESTION ? Limey !


Should work cooler on US Voltage , less efficient 

Motors run faster on 60hz . Heating Elements ?




Pete


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

pete87 said:


> Should work cooler on US Voltage , less efficient


240 is 240 and electric heat is 100% efficient regardless.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

BBQ said:


> 240 is 240 and electric heat is 100% efficient regardless.


 The only problem would be with the thermostat. It might be only single pole. To be code compliant in the US, it would have to be double pole.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

retiredsparktech said:


> The only problem would be with the thermostat. It might be only single pole. To be code compliant in the US, it would have to be double pole.


Under the NEC the controller for 240 electric heat can be single pole. 

The only issue becomes if you choose to use the controller as a required disconnecting means. Then it must have a marked off position and switch all ungrounded conductors.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

BBQ said:


> 240 is 240 and electric heat is 100% efficient regardless.





retiredsparktech said:


> The only problem would be with the thermostat. It might be only single pole. To be code compliant in the US, it would have to be double pole.


Would the frequency difference show up in a heating element? You are correct that 240 is 240 whether it be phase to phase or phase to ground.
Everything I read talked about motors and transformers, no heating.

The CEC requires that in floor heat be installed with GFCI protection.
All our thermostats have it built into them and they are all wired (both 120 and 240 volt) with 2 wires in and 2 wires out, just like the GFCI receptacles. I would have assumed, NEC has the same requirement?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

wcord said:


> Would the frequency difference show up in a heating element? You are correct that 240 is 240 whether it be phase to phase or phase to ground.
> Everything I read talked about motors and transformers, no heating.
> 
> The CEC requires that in floor heat be installed with GFCI protection.
> All our thermostats have it built into them and they are all wired (both 120 and 240 volt) with 2 wires in and 2 wires out, just like the GFCI receptacles. I would have assumed, NEC has the same requirement?


The frequency do not affect the heating element in most case so that is not a issue.

50 HZ source or 60 HZ source the heating performace will be about the same so there is no differnce on them.

Our French codes that in floor heating system do required RCD ( GFCI ) there is no extempts on them. ( they genrally only come in 240 volts L-N format )

As far for the NEC I am pretty sure it will be required and if the installment instruction mention GFCI then you have to use it. I know bathroom for sure no question asked but for other rooms I know some will say not needed but still be safe side run them on GFCI's

Merci,
Marc


----------

